
Ask HN: Who uses computer eyewear? - esseti
I just stumbled into https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gunnar.com (there are probably more) it seems from reviews on Amazon that they give some benfit.  But i&#x27;m very skeptical.<p>does anyone were it and have some feedback?
======
mod
My girlfriend bought me some of these. I like them.

I try to wear low-power reading glasses while at the computer, on the advice
of my (retired) optometrist friend, to avoid nearpoint stress, despite having
20/20 vision.

She bought me a pretty simple-looking variety, with amber lenses. I don't
really care about the tinting, I primarily want to get the assistance for my
eyes.

They fit well and I can wear them comfortably all day.

FWIW I am a remote developer (at home).

I read some bad reviews on them, but nothing that affects their usage as I've
stated it above. It's possible they claim more benefits in their marketing, I
don't really know.

------
peternicky
I tried Gunnar products years ago and was not impressed. What are you trying
to solve with them? If it is eyestrain and dryness, trying taking regular
breaks from the screen and blink more often.

This sounds silly but when we are focused and in the zone, we often blink far
less than normal, this contributes to eye discomfort.

------
spcelzrd
My coworker ordered some. Wore them for a few days, then just stopped. It's
probably easier if you work from home or don't mind looking goofy.

I wear prescription lenses, so I would need to swap out glasses while I'm
working, or buy some clip ons.

------
nayshins
I use these every day:
[https://shopfelixgray.com/](https://shopfelixgray.com/). They look pretty
good, and the slight magnification really helps with eye strain.

------
nkristoffersen
Try flux (or for macOS- nightshift). I haven't felt issues with my eyes with a
quality monitor and a flux-type application.

